# Tablecloth fuzzies stuck to top of Teak Table



## Terry383

I have a beautiful teak table that I put a plastic cloth on (to protect it ) that was lined with soft underlay. Much to my dismay I removed it yesterday and found that all the soft fuzzy stuff is stuck to the top of the table.

It won't wash off, it won't scrape off, but with gentle sanding over and over again it does remove it. Would take ages to do this.

Is there anything I could get from the trusted hardware store that would either remove or dissolve this without marring the top? Don't mind if I have to re-oil the top.

The table cost a fortune and I am not about to deep six it.


----------



## Chemist1961

To take off as little surface as possible, rather than sand paper you might consider extra fine steel wool and a solvent form the paint dept, but ASK first if it will affect the existing oil:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry383

Thanks, will go at 10am when they open and ask, thanks for the reply.

I went with a cut piece of the offending tablecloth, the man sold me a product called Super Degooper made by Circa 1850. He said it can safely be used on wood. He also sold me some teak oil to put on the top in case I need it. Anyhow my chairs and cabinet could use it.


----------



## Terry383

Reporting on work done to date with Super Degooper. It works, does not damage the wood at all BUT, I should have taken up weight training before tackling this.:ninja: Lots and lots of scrubbing, with steel wool, tried the plastic substitute and it works better but the stuff sticks to it and I need more. 

In one hour I took about 1/3 off but ran out of Degooper, being as the stores are closed today I will have to resume my efforts in the morning. :cursing:

I put the table top outside, this stuff stinks, goes through non latex gloves in no time but I put rubber gloves on top and those seem to last. 

Have to say that it seems to make the finish on my table look better, go figure.


----------



## Chemist1961

Hang in there, labor of love:thumbsup:


----------



## Almo99

I just had the same thing happen!!!! :furious:
Maybe they should put some kind of warning on the package when you buy those tablecloths.
Thanks for the advice on how to get it off ,,, looks like I have alot of work ahead of me.
On a good note I found a similar tablecloths for once i'm done refinishing my table. grrrrrr!

Thanks 
Alice

also ... someone told me to try baby oil as it supposedly is good at breaking down adhesives ..... any thoughts?


----------



## Leah Frances

My mom made this same mistake during my childhood. What a mess. 

She used Murphey's and a plastic credit card and lots of time and effort.


----------



## Terry383

I can't believe this happened to someone else also. I always put a cloth on top of the table before putting anything plastic on it. 

I never want to have to go through that again.


----------

